# Holy Schnikes! B-12 injections?



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

I was going thru my sons showbox and organizing supplies. In the off season we store veterinary stuffs in there.
For lethargic pigs we give them B-12 shots.. then it occurred to me, my friend pays out the yin yang to get B-12 shots to lose weight, is she freakin getting the same stuff pigs are gettin, or is it different?
That made my butt crinkle....is she actually PAYING to get crap injected to her, the same grade we're given pigs?

Sorry, it weirds me out to think stuff that goes in pigs systems can be injected in humans. But then again, the lady at the feed store tells me that that *medical insurance challenged* buy penicillin shots. Yanno, I would have to be dead drunk and really brave to inject myself.

Ima sissy.. totally.. all 6ft3 of me.. total sissy!

Zin:nerves1


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, it depends on how it's labeled. I don't think veterinary meds are required to have the same standards as human pharmaceuticals. If it's all at the grade of human pharmaceuticals, then it's fine for humans. FDA inspected facilities, extremely high purity, etc.

Although why take B-12 shots when you can just swallow a pill? I actually drink energy drinks with B complex vitamins and other useful amino acids daily for my fibromyalgia. It's easier for me to drink half a can of soda-like stuff than take 4+ separate pills to get all the same nutrients.

Oh, and I thought of you today! I saw a cute pig calender!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Well, it depends on how it's labeled. I don't think veterinary meds are required to have the same standards as human pharmaceuticals. If it's all at the grade of human pharmaceuticals, then it's fine for humans. FDA inspected facilities, extremely high purity, etc.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I thought of you today! I saw a cute pig calender!


Now it's making me wonder if the people who are getting antibiotics at the feed store are gonna start mooing and having udder..err...uh...other... issues..

Awww.. that's so sweeeeeeeeeet!! I bought one last year...I want a new one this year.. I think. It's either a toss up between piggies or castles of Ireland. :clover:

But still, it honors me you thought of me.

Zin


----------



## Pipp (Dec 16, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> That made my butt crinkle....


:laugh:

mine too! :shock:


----------



## stargazerLily (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a coworker who is on B-12 injections (prescriped by her dr), and she was tired of paying an arm and a leg for them through the pharamacy so just bought them through work for only $5 a bottle. I work at an animal hospital.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 16, 2007)

B-12 injections are used in animals as an appetite "stimulant" and are not proven to be effective in human weight loss (in fact B-12 _deficiency_ is characterized by lack of appetite).

Mayo Clinic - 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vitamin-b12-injections/AN01400

Rabbits metabolize complex B vitamins through coprophagy. Nutri Cal contains complex B vitamins to help stimulate appetite for supportive stasis treatment.

Self medication can be dangerous - always consult a physician with medical concerns and do not use medicationsmanufactured for animals. 





Pam


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 16, 2007)

Um.. I wasnt.. as I said.. ima SISSY!

It just made me wonder..

So what exactly are the B-12 shots for in humans, my friend uses them to lose weight..

I think shes bigger now than before....

Hey.. my husband said that...NOT me.

Zin


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2007)

Info on B vitamins:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B_vitamin

It increases cell metabolism, but like Pam said B vitamins have not been shown to contribute to weight loss. I use it because it helps with my abnormal nervous system. I didn't realize it also helped prevent anemia, but that's another plus for me. I know some people take B vitamins to help with other nervous system problems like depression.


----------

